# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Guess his ethnicity and his "type" if you're into typology

## Angela

The one above is the youngest picture I could find. I think he clearly had his nose fixed. I usually don't like that, but it makes his features perfect.

Fwiw I don't think I would have gotten it right. I think he could "fit" in a lot of places.

Also fwiw I think he may be one of the most beautiful men I've ever seen, even if it's partly due to plastic surgery..

----------


## Duarte

I would say that he is Iberian. Except for his nose, I think he resembles Brazilian actor Fábio Assunção very much. Assunção has always been very charming and now, in his middle age, he is an example of a middle-aged man's look.






PS: Now I notice that, whatever the angle, Assunção is much more handsome.

----------


## Angela

Nice guess, Duarte. In some of the subject's pictures I might have said the same.

----------


## mitty

I think he looks Iberian too. It's certainly hard to place him. Southern French? He's a really good looking fella.

----------


## Carlos

I don't think it's Iberian. In the younger photos I could look Spaniard but not completely Rather, it would be quite a distance. 
In the first photos I would absolutely not look like the Iberian Peninsula.

Not my kind of man lol










Spanish boys seem to me to have a different kind of structure.

----------


## Angela

^He certainly is. :)

His name is Can Yaman, and he's half Balkan (Albanian and Macedonian) and half Turkish by ethnicity. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Can_Yaman

He's a Turkish lawyer, model and actor, oh, and " studied at the Italian High School, where he finished as a top student with the highest grade since existence of the educational establishment.." See, there "are" people who have it all.

----------


## Anfänger

> ^He certainly is. :)
> 
> His name is Can Yaman, and he's half Balkan (Albanian and Macedonian) and half Turkish by ethnicity. 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Can_Yaman
> 
> He's a Turkish lawyer, model and actor, oh, and " studied at the Italian High School, where he finished as a top student with the highest grade since existence of the educational establishment.." See, there "are" people who have it all.


Wow, I knew this but hesitated to post because in the last picture he tends to look more European. His eyes in the first picture reminded me of Near Eastern people.

----------


## Angela

> Wow, I knew this but hesitated to post because in the last picture he tends to look more European. His eyes in the first picture reminded me of Near Eastern people.


He's a mixture, and it shows, I think, even as he gets older. His eyes are extraordinary (and yes, Near Eastern), but mouth, nose, hair, eyebrows, body, are all near perfection too imo. His only flaw might be his jaw and the modeling agency obviously taught him to cover it with a beard. 



When he narrows his eyes or he is less tan and his hair is a bit lighter he looks more European, I think.



Some of that is probably make-up, I would think, as well as intense training. Some men just muscle up more quickly and more than other men, and it never really totally disappears.

Turkey uses the old 30s and 40s system when it comes to actors. They pick for looks and then see if they can teach them to act. With certain ethnicities, which have easy access to their emotions, it can work quite well. In the British and American system today they mostly look for good actors, and then try through plastic surgery, make-up etc. to make them look decent. I learned English watching old movies, and that's probably the reason I prefer the old Hollywood and Turkish approach. I realize it's very shallow of me, but I can look at plain and even ugly people all day; I prefer to see attractive people on screen, at least for what are billed as romances and dramas. 

@Carlos,

Sorry, Carlos, tastes differ obviously. I prefer dark men with beautiful eyes and muscular bodies. 

However, even if those men might tick some of those boxes, they are pretty close to being ugly in my eyes. The combination of features matter. There's just no comparison.

----------


## Dushman

> ^He certainly is. :)
> 
> His name is Can Yaman, and he's half Balkan (Albanian and Macedonian) and half Turkish by ethnicity. 
> 
> He's a Turkish lawyer, model and actor, oh, and " studied at the Italian High School, where he finished as a top student with the highest grade since existence of the educational establishment.." See, there "are" people who have it all.


Small correction, both his grandparents were Albanian, 1 from Kosovo and 1 from Macedonia. Ethnic Orthodox Macedonians did not migrate to Turkey during that specific period especially.

----------


## Angela

Another half Turkish Turkish actor: Sukru Ozyildiz
Half Rum in this case, so sort of Balkan or Armenian or Greek Christian



He's a fully Turkish Turkish actor yet he looks like a Greek Islander to me: Engin Akyurek


This is one where you can see the Central Asian: Burak Ozcivit


There's a blonde one who looks totally European imo, (another half Balkan Turk)but totally not my taste even if he is really handsome, and the worst actor of the bunch imo. He has a series on netflix which I found unwatchable, and I love romances.
 

There are homelier ones, of course, but these four are outstanding looking imo, and there are others. It's just, as I said, that they use the old Hollywood system: hunt for beautiful people and see if you can teach some of them how to act reasonably well.

I like quite a few Turkish movies. I can never get through more than a couple of episodes of the tv dramas. They're sort of the way Dickens wrote: keep new "chapters" coming out weekly. It just drags for me, and while some of the male characters can be tender, there's too much harshness for my taste and the women are either really evil or good and cry all the time. They should do what my grandmother in law said to do: tell him that if he ever touches you in anger he should never go to sleep again. :)

----------


## MOESAN

I find some of us here have very "blocked" opinions concerning ethnicity and types; apart some cases concerning people and lands, almost every European, whatever his "true "type or his lack of type (very common in Europe this last case) could pass in a lot of countries and ethnies: what changes is only the number of chances to find people like him here or there. The man in cause in this topic could also pass in Iberia, Bretagne and elswhere. Is facial/cranial structure is in a big part a reduced and gracilised form of something akin to 'brünnoid' heritage ('brünnoidlike' for features, evidently not a direct and heavy heritage of the paleo Brünn pop); these features are found in North and South, West and East, spite not in the ame proportions; in North, the facial part is often less reduced, the only difference.
I don't play to these games (or rather I don't answer!) because I know that very often it's difficult to be precise, because the play is finding "exceptions", outliers, "rules breakers". That said, it could be interesting.

----------


## Angela

> I find some of us here have very "blocked" opinions concerning ethnicity and types; apart some cases concerning people and lands, almost every European, whatever his "true "type or his lack of type (very common in Europe this last case) could pass in a lot of countries and ethnies: what changes is only the number of chances to find people like him here or there. The man in cause in this topic could also pass in Iberia, Bretagne and elswhere. Is facial/cranial structure is in a big part a reduced and gracilised form of something akin to 'brünnoid' heritage ('brünnoidlike' for features, evidently not a direct and heavy heritage of the paleo Brünn pop); these features are found in North and South, West and East, spite not in the ame proportions; in North, the facial part is often less reduced, the only difference.
> I don't play to these games (or rather I don't answer!) because I know that very often it's difficult to be precise, because the play is finding "exceptions", outliers, "rules breakers". That said, it could be interesting.


Its just for fun, Moesan. I also agree most of them could “fit” in more than one place. It’s just a function of probabilities. The only one I don’t think would fit anywhere in Europe is the one with Central Asian like eyes, although maybe Tatars even there. 

Sorry. I ran out of juice.

----------


## MOESAN

Angela, I 've nothing against this play. I just admit my own confusion in front of some cases, selected for their less connexions to statistical majority and stereotypes. So I don't answer for the most, but I read these threads nevertheless.

PS: very often the actors pictured here are not pure Turks but half Turks, if I read well?

----------


## Angela

> Angela, I 've nothing against this play. I just admit my own confusion in front of some cases, selected for their less connexions to statistical majority and stereotypes. So I don't answer for the most, but I read these threads nevertheless.
> 
> PS: very often the actors pictured here are not pure Turks but half Turks, if I read well?


Yes, three of the five are half Balkan. I didn't know that when I picked them, but obviously, subconsciously, I'm sure I'm "programmed" to find European looks more "attractive." One, as I said, is 100*% Turkish but my first instinct would have been to say Greek or Greek Islander. 

Some are 100% Turkish but extremely good looking all the same. 

Engin Akyurek; He's the 100% Turk I guessed was a Greek islander
 

Some who are 100% Turkish are easier to place...


There are others. This one is part Turkoman, I believe. I would never guess him as European.


Or him, for that matter. Undeniably nice features, but for some reason he puts me completely off. I don't think I'd even watch a film with him. There are actors from other countries who affect me that way too. I have no idea why. Women too. I can't stand looking at Naomi Watts, for example, and I don't watch anything with Charlize Theron in it no matter who beautiful she is. It occasionally happens with everyday people too. I just want to get away from them. Weird, I know. 





An older veteran Turkish actor:100% I think. He's harder. So is the last one


So is he although I wouldn't place any of them in Italy.

----------


## bigsnake49

The original posted guy (half Turkish/half Albanian) to me looked a bit Levantine.

----------


## Angela

The only Turkish actor I've ever seen who looked Levantine to me is Murat Yilderim, and it makes complete sense because he's half Arab.


I don't see any Levantine in Cat Yaman whatsoever. In some photos he could pass for a Spaniard maybe, in one picture as an Italian, usually for someone in the Balkans or far western Turkey.

Turks are a different type from Arabs, have other mixes, so while I'm sure there are border area peoples who could pass on the other side of the border, and there are those few who could even pass as Europeans, usually from minority religious groups who did less mixing. For whatever reason, though, those aren't the types chosen for the Turkish media industry. They seem to go with more "European" leaning, or more "Central Asian" looking. 


But hey, whatever, it's all suggestive at the end, swayed by who knows what.

----------


## Dushman

> An older veteran Turkish actor:100% I think. He's harder. So is the last one


This one’s half Albanian too, just like the blondie (Tatlitug).

----------


## Yetos

> This one’s half Albanian too, just like the blondie (Tatlitug).


Suleiman is half Albanian?

----------


## Dushman

> Suleiman is half Albanian?


Makedonian original humour or a half Bulgarian one?

----------


## BohemianLegionar

Ethnically I would place him on border of west Germany and France, he has the Viking figure combined with some Dinaric features which would fit into that region

----------


## Fitzalan

I thought Turkish so I guess I was right. He looks quite West Asian - Caucasian Hunter Gatherer

----------

